
Superhero movies are commodities ‘like hamburgers’ - tosh
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/oct/22/superhero-films-are-cynical-exercise-to-make-profits-for-corporations-ken-loach
======
WheelsAtLarge
I would say "Fast food," instead.

